# Uso de "eu" no lugar de "me"



## Figleaf

Oi Pessoal,

Uma perguntinha sobre o uso do "eu".   Tem duas canções (brasileiras?) que falam:  "beija eu" e outra "vida leva eu".  É bom português falar assim?

Obrigada
Figleaf


----------



## Vanda

Na música sim, Figleaf... no cotidiano entre amigos também, mas nunca na língua padrão, nem em ambientes em que se deve usar um registro mais formal da língua. Ah, e sabendo que o uso fere à norma culta e que você está usando de brincadeira. (e eu adoro o _beija eu,_ temos um tópico sobre isto em algum lugar do nosso fórum).

Edit: aqui está.


----------



## Joca

Figleaf said:


> Oi Pessoal,
> 
> Uma perguntinha sobre o uso do "eu". Tem duas canções (brasileiras?) que falam: "beija eu" e outra "vida leva eu". É bom português falar assim?
> 
> Obrigada
> Figleaf


 
Oi Figleaf

Não, não é bom português, mas na música e coloquialmente é tolerado. O certo, como você deve saber, seria: beija-me (ou me beija) / vida, me leva (ou vida, me leve).

Nos dois casos citados, há também a questão de rima. Mais adiante, em ambas as canções, deve haver alguma palavra terminando em eu(s). Repare bem.

JC


----------



## Macunaíma

Não é português gramatical que um pronome reto seja objeto direto, assim como não é em inglês. As músicas ( Marisa Monte e Zeca Pagodinho, certo? ) só usam um registro encontado entre algumas pessoas bem simples, que não deixa de ter a sua poesia ( beija eu não é _cute_? pelo menos soa assim para mim...)

Abraço.


----------



## MOC

Já agora, só para acrescentar algo. Essas expressões não são usadas em Portugal nem no mais coloquial e informal dos meios (ou então são extremamente raras, a ponto de nunca as ter ouvido na vida). No Brasil é outra história, como já referiram nas respostas anteriores.


----------



## Macunaíma

É raro aqui, usado por pessoas muito simples, do campo, sem instrução. _Ajuda eu_, _olha pra eu_, _abraça eu_, _beija eu_ acrescenta uma conotação de humildade e ternura. Não é zombar da maneira de falar de ninguém, é uma forma afetiva às vezes usada conscientemente por quem sabe que isso não é gramatical.


----------



## Figleaf

Obrigada a todas/todos.

 Macunaíma, sim, me soa muito cute o "beija eu"  No inglês falado em Jamaica alguns usam o "I" na mesma maneira.  Don't talk to I.  I and I were talking - querendo dizer "we"!!!


----------



## Vanda

Figleaf, _beija eu_ é como uma criancinha que está aprendendo a falar diria: "Pai, pega eu!" daí ser afetivo (como disse o Macunaíma) e, neste caso, não tem a ver com se ser ou não da camada menos privilegiada, apenas isto que você já percebeu: cute!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Isso me lembra...

E quando usamos frases do tipo: "deixa eu ir!" no lugar de "deixa-me ir!"???

Curious. ^^


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Figleaf, _beija eu_ é como uma criancinha que está aprendendo a falar diria: "Pai, pega eu!" daí ser afetivo


 
Realmente, não atentei pra isso. Eu busquei na minha memória afetiva algumas figuras da minha infância que falavam assim, como a Terê, que trabalhava na casa dos meus avós. "Menino, espera eu! Não corre!". Mas realmente, algumas crianças falam assim mesmo ( provável influência das Terês. Aliás, Gilberto Freyre dizia que foram as mucamas, as mães pretas, as nanas que adocicaram nosso português...).

Macu.


----------



## Alandria

No meu ciclo e no meu dialeto só acontece em UM caso, que é o verbo "DEIXAR + eu", com outros verbos isso não ocorre.


----------



## Chriszinho85

ronanpoirier said:


> Isso me lembra...
> 
> E quando usamos frases do tipo: "deixa eu ir!" no lugar de "deixa-me ir!"???
> 
> Curious. ^^


O uso do “eu” nesse caso está correto já que o “eu” está relacionado com o infinitivo “ir,” não é?  Então seria um exemplo do uso do infintivo pessoal.  Estou certo?


----------



## Vanda

Certíssimo, Chris, . eu + infinitivo.


----------



## Alandria

E o "deixa eu ver" é aceito pela gramática normativa? Só uma curiosidade.


----------



## Vanda

Digamos que é uma expressão de uso comum, muito usada pelos mineiros, por exemplo: deixa eu ir. Deixa eu ver, quero crer que é de uso geral.

Veja entradas do Aurélio sobre expressões com deixar:
 Deixar ver / Deixar ir (entre outras)

E com respeito à pergunta do Ronan sobre o uso pronominal:
deixar = não obstar ou resistir; *consentir, permitir:*


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Digamos que é uma expressão de uso comum, muito usada pelos mineiros, por exemplo: deixa eu ir. Deixa eu ver, quero crer que é de uso geral.



Eu acredito.

Aliás, vou além. Gostaria de acreditar que a redução "xeu ver" seja de uso geral (no Brasil), quero acreditar...


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Eu acredito.
> 
> Aliás, vou além. Gostaria de acreditar que a redução "xeu ver" seja de uso geral (no Brasil), quero acreditar...


 
"Xeu ver" e "xô ver".
O


----------



## jazyk

> O uso do “eu” nesse caso está correto já que o “eu” está relacionado com o infinitivo “ir,” não é? Então seria um exemplo do uso do infintivo pessoal. Estou certo?



Não, apesar de comum esta construção no Brasil, normativamente os verbos causativos (deixar, fazer, mandar, permitir, etc.) e sensoriais (ver, ouvir, sentir, etc.) selecionam objeto direto, o que responde ao sujeito acusativo do latim:

Vi-*o *entrar em casa. 
Vi ele entrar em casa. 
*Eum* vidi intrare in domum.


----------



## Vanda

Só para chover no molhado sobre este assunto envolvendo infinitivos... 



> "O grupo DEIXA + EU é tão freqüente na fala brasileira que suas três sílabas sofreram uma contração e se reduziram a uma só, pronunciada 'xô'. É por isso que 'deixa eu ver' na nossa fala espontânea se diz 'xovê'. Temos até aquela brincadeira de dizer 'se chovê, molha'..."


Artigo completo sob o tema "Polêmicas".(envolvendo a gramática tradicional)


----------



## jazyk

> Bagno considera um artificialismo a construção "Deixa-me dizer o que penso disso", porque a própria gramática tradicional avisa que pronome do caso oblíquo não pode funcionar como sujeito.



Quanta bobagem! Infelizmente não se dá ao latim (e conseqüentemente à língua portuguesa) a atenção que merece(m). Vê-se que alguém que sabe bem pouco da língua e baseia os seus "ensinamentos" no pouco que sabe.


----------



## Outsider

> Bagno considera um artificialismo a construção "Deixa-me dizer o que penso disso", porque a própria gramática tradicional avisa que pronome do caso oblíquo não pode funcionar como sujeito.


Em Portugal, o normal é dizer "Deixa-me dizer o que penso disso". Isto não é para censurar o uso brasileiro, mas para mostrar que o uso que ele critica não é artificialismo nenhum.

Além disso, a análise do Bagno parece-me muito ingénua. Ele não percebe, ou não quer perceber, que a oração "eu dizer" é objecto directo do verbo "deixa". Daí se usar o pronome oblíquo.

A título de mera curiosidade, em inglês também se diz "Let *me* say...", e não "Let I say..."


----------



## Vanda

Este Bagno é um dos lingüistas mais polêmicos por nossas plagas. E, não, não sou defensora dele, antes que pensem assim, quero apenas mostrar que a polêmica existe e acho que ainda vai durar um tempo até que os lingüistas e gramáticos cheguem a um termo sobre este e outros assuntos polêmicos.


----------



## jazyk

Mas não vejo polêmica nenhuma. Há séculos que os verbos que já citei exigem acusativo (objeto direto) e são descendentes diretos dos próprios verbos latinos que se comportavam de igual maneira. Por que se há de ignorar toda essa tradição e abraçar algo só porque alguns se expressam assim? Tudo bem dizer que na fala coloquial/marginal/inculta brasileira (coloque aqui o adjetivo que melhor lhe soar) há distorções disso, mas dizer que a outra soa artificial é exagero.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, o normal é dizer "Deixa-me dizer o que penso disso". Isto não é para censurar o uso brasileiro, mas para mostrar que o uso que ele critica não é artificialismo nenhum.


 

Isto é um pormenor que me tenho apercebido. Existem pelos vistos muitas expressões às quais é apontado artificialismo, que são usadas por qualquer pessoa, de qualquer condição social em Portugal. Parece que há quem considere que estas expressões são de uso forçado para parecer bonito ou correcto ou para agradar a uma norma culta ou o que seja, mas a verdade é que estas formações são usadas por qualquer pessoa em Portugal com toda a naturalidade.

Só para dar um exemplo, as únicas diferenças entre a forma como falo e a forma como escrevo são que na fala uso se calhar expressões regionais ou coloquiais que não uso aqui (até porque nem toda a gente as entenderia), e outras expressões como "tá bem" que diria em vez de "está bem" por exemplo (e nem sempre). A nível gramatical eu falo exactamente como escrevo. Qualquer erro que cometa na fala, também o irei cometer aqui. E como eu, muitos outros.

Tal como disse o Outsider, isto não é para censurar o uso brasileiro das expressões, mas apenas para relembrar que existe outro uso para além desse, e que este uso não é nada artificial. Eu falo mesmo assim, por estranho que possa parecer.


----------



## jazyk

Para mim não é nada estranho o uso que você faz do português, mas sim o de alguns brasileiros por aqui, que por vezes nem identifico como a minha própria língua.


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Quanta bobagem! Infelizmente não se dá ao latim (e conseqüentemente à língua portuguesa) a atenção que merece(m). Vê-se que alguém que sabe bem pouco da língua e baseia os seus "ensinamentos" no pouco que sabe.
> [/size][/font]



Concordo PLENAMENTE.


----------



## Alandria

Quando li uma pequena parte do livro "Preconceito Lingüístico" de Marcos Bagno, pude constatar na *pág. 30* que Marcos Bagno aconselha a quem tem a intenção de aprender a língua inglesa, que então aprenda o inglês americano!!! Pois segundo ele: "Todo santo dia tenho de ouvir alguém me dizer que prefere o inglês britânico, porque acha o inglês americano 'muito feio'. A essas pessoas eu dou sempre a mesma resposta: aprenda o inglês britânico se quiser ler Shakespeare; mas se quiser dominar uma língua de uso internacional, aceita em todos os cantos do mundo como veículo de intercâmbio cultural, comercial, diplomático, tecnológico, científico, etc., aprenda o inglês americano."

Com tal absurdo escrito, Bagno demonstra TAMBÉM uma profunda e assustadora ignorância em relação às línguas européias.


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Para mim não é nada estranho o uso que você faz do português, mas sim o de alguns brasileiros por aqui, que por vezes nem identifico como a minha própria língua.


 
É verdade. Trabalho no Serviço Público. Tudo ou quase tudo deve ser escrito. E é triste observar que as pessoas, mesmo que tenham nível superior, não sabem redigir. Não se trata apenas de erros gramaticais, mas sobretudo de falta de clareza. Não sabem colocar no papel as próprias idéias. Aí me pergunto: será que têm idéias próprias? Não sei se esse mesmo descaso com a língua pátria ocorre em outros países, mas aqui parece ser um fato para a maioria - pelo menos no Serviço Público. 

Para começar, deveriam aprender a pontuar. A boa pontuação ajuda a organizar o pensamento, além de melhorar a respiração. Efeito colateral.  

JC


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Só para dar um exemplo, as únicas diferenças entre a forma como falo e a forma como escrevo são que na fala uso se calhar expressões regionais ou coloquiais que não uso aqui (até porque nem toda a gente as entenderia), e outras expressões como "tá bem" que diria em vez de "está bem" por exemplo (e nem sempre). A nível gramatical eu falo exactamente como escrevo.


A questão é justamente essa. Nesse ponto, nós estamos em vantagem em relação aos brasileiros. De um modo geral, podemos escrever (mais ou menos) como falamos. (Bem, aqui refiro-me à gramática, porque no que toca à pronúncia os brasileiros têm-nos batidos aos pontos.)

Os brasileiros, pelo contrário, têm de dar um salto maior da fala para a escrita. É natural que sintam que quase estão a usar duas línguas distintas quando falam e quando escrevem.

Isto tudo porque, a princípio, a metrópole (Lisboa) impunha o seu padrão às colónias (como ao resto de Portugal), condenando tudo o resto como "erro", e porque mais tarde, mesmo depois da independência, continuaram a existir por muito tempo influentes vozes conservadoras no Brasil que defendiam que uma norma mais ou menos como a europeia (ao menos ao nível da gramática) é que era a correcta.

Portanto, é compreensível que agora apareçam brasileiros que se insurgem contra essas imposições, e comecem a dizer "Porque não podemos escrever de uma maneira mais parecida com aquela como a maioria de nós fala?"

Nós, portugueses, seríamos hipócritas se os censurássemos por isso. Afinal, é o que nós fazemos também, não é?



jazyk said:


> Mas não vejo polêmica nenhuma. Há séculos que os verbos que já citei exigem acusativo (objeto direto) e são descendentes diretos dos próprios verbos latinos que se comportavam de igual maneira. Por que se há de ignorar toda essa tradição e abraçar algo só porque alguns se expressam assim? Tudo bem dizer que na fala coloquial/marginal/inculta brasileira (coloque aqui o adjetivo que melhor lhe soar) há distorções disso, mas dizer que a outra soa artificial é exagero.


Olá, Jazyk, é bom vê-lo de novo por aqui. Já sabe que temos pontos de vista parecidos nestas coisas, e é só por isso que às vezes tomo a liberdade de actuar um pouco como seu contrapeso. Espero que não leve isto a mal. 

Certo, historicamente, o caso oblíquo é o correcto, e eu dou muita importância à perspectiva histórica, em questões de língua (ainda que este seja um ponto de vista impopular hoje em dia, ao menos entre os intelectuais). Mas também não se pode negar que as línguas mudam; senão, ainda estaríamos a falar latim. Se esta mudança em particular vai perdurar, ou se será passageira, apenas o tempo o dirá.

Acho é que o Marcos Bagno, e outros com as mesmas inclinações ideológicas que ele, não fazem favor nenhum aos brasileiros quando se baseiam em falácias para justificar a independência e singularidade do português brasileiro. A curto prazo, isso pode-lhes granjear algum apoio nacional e internacional de pessoas pouco informadas, mas a longo prazo só vai retirar toda a credibilidade ao seu movimento de independentismo linguístico.


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> É verdade. Trabalho no Serviço Público. Tudo ou quase tudo deve ser escrito. E é triste observar que as pessoas, mesmo que tenham nível superior, não sabem redigir. Não se trata apenas de erros gramaticais, mas sobretudo de falta de clareza. Não sabem colocar no papel as próprias idéias. Aí me pergunto: será que têm idéias próprias? Não sei se esse mesmo descaso com a língua pátria ocorre em outros países, mas aqui parece ser um fato para a maioria - pelo menos no Serviço Público.
> 
> Para começar, deveriam aprender a pontuar. A boa pontuação ajuda a organizar o pensamento, além de melhorar a respiração. Efeito colateral.


Com muita vergonha, tenho de dizer que acho que isso foi um defeito que vocês herdaram de nós.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Nós, portugueses, seríamos hipócritas se os censurássemos por isso. Afinal, é o que nós fazemos também, não é?


 

Exacto, mas nunca censurei os registos brasileiros. Estava apenas a notar que parecem existir pessoas que caracterizam como artificialismos, expressões perfeitamente vulgares no registo linguístico de Portugal. É como se me estivessem a dizer que a minha forma de falar é artificial e que estou a tentar agradar a alguém ao falar assim, quando não é verdade.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Exacto, mas nunca censurei os registos brasileiros.


Nem eu, mas temos de admitir que ainda há portugueses de ideias estreitas que o fazem.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> A questão é justamente essa. Nesse ponto, nós estamos em vantagem em relação aos brasileiros. De um modo geral, podemos escrever (mais ou menos) como falamos. (Bem, aqui refiro-me à gramática, porque no que toca à pronúncia os brasileiros têm-nos batidos aos pontos.)
> 
> Os brasileiros, pelo contrário, têm de dar um salto maior da fala para a escrita. É natural que sintam que quase estão a usar duas línguas distintas quando falam e quando escrevem.
> 
> Isto tudo porque, a princípio, a metrópole (Lisboa) impunha o seu padrão às colónias (como ao resto de Portugal), condenando tudo o resto como "erro", e porque mais tarde, mesmo depois da independência, continuaram a existir por muito tempo influentes vozes conservadoras no Brasil que defendiam que uma norma mais ou menos como a europeia (ao menos ao nível da gramática) é que era a correcta.
> 
> Portanto, é compreensível que agora apareçam brasileiros que se insurgem contra essas imposições, e comecem a dizer "Porque não podemos escrever de uma maneira mais parecida com aquela como a maioria de nós fala?"
> 
> Nós, portugueses, seríamos hipócritas se os censurássemos por isso. Afinal, é o que nós fazemos também, não é?



Concordo plenamente, Outside.
Apesar de eu escrever +ou - como falo aqui. Juro que não me sentiria à vontade escrevendo de uma maneira artificial num fórum de internet.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> Com muita vergonha, tenho de dizer que acho que isso foi um defeito que vocês herdaram de nós.


 
Outsider:

Você quer dizer que os funcionários públicos (será este o termo usado por aí?) em Portugal também escrevem mal o vernáculo e não se preocupam em se aperfeiçoar? Será um mal do funcionalismo público em geral? Não creio, mas ...

JC


----------



## Outsider

Bem... olhando para a minha resposta grande, mais acima nesta página, espero que não fiquem a pensar que é assim que eu falo normalmente!  
Acho que ninguém escreve exactamente como fala.


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Marcos Bagno aconselha a quem tem a intenção de aprender a língua inglesa, que então aprenda o inglês americano!!! Pois segundo ele: "Todo santo dia tenho de ouvir alguém me dizer que prefere o inglês britânico, porque acha o inglês americano 'muito feio'. A essas pessoas eu dou sempre a mesma resposta: aprenda o inglês britânico se quiser ler Shakespeare;


 
The lady doth protest too much, _methinks_. (WS)
 

Alandria, por favor, nem uma coisa nem outra. O inglês que eu falo (com certo orgulho) é o americano e leio Shakespeare sem problema nenhum. Aliás é o meu escritor preferido, e como sou fanática mesmo, digo que é o melhor escritor de todos os tempos. Minha opinião.
Ok, estamos saindo do tópico. Sorry.
Voltando ao _eu x me_...
O


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Outsider:
> 
> Você quer dizer que os funcionários públicos (será este o termo usado por aí?) em Portugal também escrevem mal o vernáculo e não se preocupam em se aperfeiçoar? Será um mal do funcionalismo público em geral? Não creio, mas ...
> 
> JC


Estava a pensar nos portugueses em geral. E nem sequer é só quando escrevem. Às vezes, fico abananado com as frases sem pés nem cabeça que ouço na televisão. Quer dizer, eu sei que é mais difícil ser coerente quando se está a falar em directo do que quando se escreve, mas há coisas que são de mais! 

Em minha opinião, deve-se às deficiências do nosso sistema de ensino. Mas isto seria tema para outra conversa...


----------



## kurumin

Figleaf said:


> Oi Pessoal,
> 
> Uma perguntinha sobre o uso do "eu".   Tem duas canções (brasileiras?) que falam:  "beija eu" e outra "vida leva eu".  É bom português falar assim?
> 
> Obrigada
> Figleaf



DEIXA EU VER
Nunca ouvi alguém falar _Deixa-me ver.

_As pessoas normalmente falam: ''Me põe na sua lista'' ou ''Põe eu na sua lista''.
EU acusativo faz parte da língua espontânea, pelo menos na Bahia.


----------



## kurumin

jazyk said:


> Mas não vejo polêmica nenhuma. Há séculos que os verbos que já citei exigem acusativo (objeto direto) e são descendentes diretos dos próprios verbos latinos que se comportavam de igual maneira. Por que se há de ignorar toda essa tradição e abraçar algo só porque alguns se expressam assim? Tudo bem dizer que na fala coloquial/marginal/inculta brasileira (coloque aqui o adjetivo que melhor lhe soar) há distorções disso, mas dizer que a outra soa artificial é exagero.



Soa artificial sim.
Por isso, a maioria dos autores brasileiros (a partir do Modernismo) prefere usar as expressões coloquiais nos diálogos. Uns, como Mário de Andrade ou Mario Prata, usam elas até na narração. É um erro querer separar a língua da literatura. Muitos escritores usam a língua do jeito brasileiro. É só ler e reparar. É se deliciar também.  A língua chama inculta e bela.


----------



## Alandria

olivinha said:


> The lady doth protest too much, _methinks_. (WS)
> 
> 
> Alandria, por favor, nem uma coisa nem outra. O inglês que eu falo (com certo orgulho) é o americano e leio Shakespeare sem problema nenhum. Aliás é o meu escritor preferido, e como sou fanática mesmo, digo que é o melhor escritor de todos os tempos. Minha opinião.
> Ok, estamos saindo do tópico. Sorry.
> Voltando ao _eu x me_...
> O



Aquele meu post foi uma crítica a algumas "idéias" dele, não o contrário. Sim, estamos saindo dos trilhos, vamos voltar ao "eu" acusativo!


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Com tal absurdo escrito, Bagno demonstra TAMBÉM uma profunda e assustadora ignorância em relação às línguas europeias.



Eu prefiro Mário Perini e Maria Helena de Moura Neves.
Maria Helena, em sua obra ''Gramática de usos de português'' (Editora Unesp) diz:


> Especialmente na língua falada, mas também na escrita, ocorrem enunciados como:
> 
> ''Não sei - respondia a recepcionista, que trabalhava com ele há quinze anos. - Nunca VI ELE assim.'' (A analista de Bagé; J.F. Veríssimo)
> 
> ''Bené LEVOU ELE. Levou quase à força'' (A invasão, D. Gomes)
> 
> ''Quando Ludmila chegou, ENCONTROU ELE morto, no banheiro'' (É, Fernandes M.)


O negócio já está na gramática brasileira do português.  É uma gramática descritiva, mas já é um bom começo.
Melhor isso que querer fechar os olhos.


----------



## kurumin

MOC said:


> Exacto, mas nunca censurei os registos brasileiros. Estava apenas a notar que parecem existir pessoas que caracterizam como artificialismos, expressões perfeitamente vulgares no registo linguístico de Portugal. É como se me estivessem a dizer que a minha forma de falar é artificial e que estou a tentar agradar a alguém ao falar assim, quando não é verdade.



I SHALL soa estranho nos EUA, mas é natural na Inglaterra.
VI-O soa estranho no Brasil, mas é natural em Portugal.


----------



## kurumin

kurumin said:


> I SHALL soa estranho nos EUA, mas é natural na Inglaterra.
> VI-O soa estranho no Brasil, mas é natural em Portugal.




O que já não se usa na fala, soa estranho, artificial, formal, livresco...
É assim como acontece, em todas as línguas.

_Vi-o_ e_ Vós sois _têm a mesma formalidade no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> I SHALL soa estranho nos EUA, mas é natural na Inglaterra.
> VI-O soa estranho no Brasil, mas é natural em Portugal.



Agora sim, Kurumin.
Esse sim é o correto de se analisar. 

Agora vou ter que concordar com você.


----------



## Pedrovski

Bem, se houvesse um mínimo de boa vontade entre os dois países e os seus respectivos povos, essas diferenças seriam facilmente apagadas. Usar o "Eu" nesse contexto é gramaticamente incorrecto (usando como base as regras do Latim ou o Português antigo)? Então pára-se de usar gradualmente. Tudo depende da disponibilidade e boa fé das pessoas. Não é díficil mudar.

Infelizmente, depois temos o suposto "orgulho nacional" e um Nacionalismo meio provinciano dos dois lados a dificultar a coisa.  Aí é que já não há muito a fazer.


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> I SHALL soa estranho nos EUA, mas é natural na Inglaterra.
> VI-O soa estranho no Brasil, mas é natural em Portugal.



Você tem razão em relação ao "I shall".

Mas no segundo caso parece-me que só nas regiões menos alfabetizadas, mais pobres do Brasil é que soará estranho. É uma questão acima de tudo de fraca educação escolar. Vá para Sul, e verá que que o vi-o é até bastante comum.


----------



## Pedrovski

Mais uma coisa, o "I shall" tem uma alternativa perfeitamente correcta que é o  "I will".

No caso que referiu, "eu vi ele" tá incorrecto mesmo pelos padrões da gramática brasileira. A menos que esteja mesmo muito pouco actualizado em relação à actual norma gramatical Brasileira.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Bem, se houvesse um mínimo de boa vontade entre os dois países e os seus respectivos povos, essas diferenças seriam facilmente apagadas. Usar o "Eu" nesse contexto é gramaticamente incorrecto (usando como base as regras do Latim ou o Português antigo)? Então pára-se de usar gradualmente. Tudo depende da disponibilidade e boa fé das pessoas. Não é díficil mudar.


Porque é que o português moderno há-de seguir regras gramaticais de línguas antigas? Está disposto a passar a dizer "vós" em vez de "vocês", por exemplo?



Pedrovski said:


> Infelizmente, depois temos o suposto "orgulho nacional" e um Nacionalismo meio provinciano dos dois lados a dificultar a coisa.  Aí é que já não há muito a fazer.


Com isso, estou inteiramente de acordo.


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> Porque é que o português moderno há-de seguir regras gramaticais de línguas antigas? Está disposto a passar a dizer "vós" em vez de "vocês", por exemplo?



Não foi isso que eu disse. Em caso de disparidades entre as duas variantes das línguas olhar-se-ia para o Latim e Português antigo para ver qual se compatibiliza melhor com a natureza da língua. Não vejo nenhum critério melhor para resolver disputas línguisticas.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Vá para Sul, e verá que que o vi-o é até bastante comum.


Tenho muitos amigos sulistas e ninguém fala ''VI-O''.

_Vi-o dançar, viram-no. _soa muito estranho
_Vi ele dançar, viram ele... _são formas neutras na fala coloquial.

Vi-o e viu soam iguais e por isso vi-o é evitado.

_Ele vi-o_ soa como _Ele viu_.
_Eu o vi _soa como _Eu ouvi_.

Um artigo muito legal sobre isso:
http://www.prohpor.ufba.br/projeregina.pdf

*NO RASTRO DO APAGAMENTO*_*pronomes clíticos*_


----------



## Pedrovski

kurumin said:


> Tenho muitos amigos sulistas e ninguém fala ''VI-O''.
> 
> _Vi-o dançar, viram-no. _soa muito estranho
> _Vi ele dançar, viram ele... _são formas neutras na fala coloquial.



Também tenho bastantes amigos "sulistas" (alguns dos quais nunca visitaram sequer Portugal) e pareceram estar todos confortáveis com o "vi-o" etc.

De qualquer forma, a sua experiência pessoal (tal como a minha) não serve para chegar a conclusões válidas. O Brasil é um país de contrastes, pode ser que aí na Bahia não se use muito mas mais uma vez não generalize.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> No caso que referiu, "eu vi ele" tá incorrecto mesmo pelos padrões da gramática brasileira.


Errado. Faz parte da 
GRAMÁTICA DO PORTUGUÊS FALADO. 

http://www.aprendaki.com.br/noticias.asp?id=3718


----------



## Pedrovski

Gramática do Português falado?
E isso tem consenso em relação à academia brasileira de letras?


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Também tenho bastantes amigos "sulistas" (alguns dos quais nunca visitaram sequer Portugal) e pareceram estar todos confortáveis com o "vi-o" etc.
> 
> De qualquer forma, a sua experiência pessoal (tal como a minha) não serve para chegar a conclusões válidas. O Brasil é um país de contrastes, pode ser que aí na Bahia não se use muito mas mais uma vez não generalize.



Pode ser que seus amigos usem um português mais lusitano quando falam com você, porque você é estrangeiro, e não sacaria muita coisa se a gente falasse à vontade. Talvez uma brasileira te fale: AMO-TE, só para agradar você.
Mas não é como a gente fala


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Gramática do Português falado?
> E isso tem consenso em relação à academia brasileira de letras?



ACADEMIA BRASILEIRA DE LETRAS só regula o léxico e a ortografia.
Não regula a gramática. Quem regula a gramática é a gente mesmo.
''Gramática do português falado'' foi publicada pela Editora UNICAMP.


----------



## Pedrovski

Continuo a achar o fenómeno de descartar expressões como "vi-o" por "vi ele" mais frequente nas regiões mais desfavorecidas do Brasil e portanto menos propensas ao acesso a uma boa educação. Não tenho nenhum estudo a comprovar isto, mas parece-me que muitas regiões do Sul continuam a usar o "vi-o" naturalmente.
Teremos que esperar por outros usuários nativos das regiões em questão para que nos dêem a opinião deles.


----------



## Outsider

Pedrovski said:


> Não foi isso que eu disse. Em caso de disparidades entre as duas variantes das línguas olhar-se-ia para o Latim e Português antigo para ver qual se compatibiliza melhor com a natureza da língua. Não vejo nenhum critério melhor para resolver disputas línguisticas.


Eu acho que algumas pessoas vêm uma disputa linguística (--> por um padrão) onde ela não precisa de existir. O português é falado em quatro continentes. Não há razão para que seja igual em toda a parte. Pois se nem em Portugal ele é igual em toda a parte...!


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> Continuo a achar o fenómeno de descartar expressões como "vi-o" por "vi ele" mais frequente nas regiões mais desfavorecidas do Brasil e portanto menos propensas ao acesso a uma boa educação. Não tenho nenhum estudo a comprovar isto, mas parece-me que muitas regiões do Sul continuam a usar o "vi-o" naturalmente.



Os gaúchos Susana Creus e Sergio Menuzzi (da Pontifícia Universidade Católica do Rio Grande do Sul) não concordam com você.

Pode ler: http://www.geocities.com/smenuzzi/download/creus_menuzzi_celsul2004.pdf



> Como é bem sabido da literatura sobre a sintaxe do português falado no Brasil [PB] (ver Galves 1987, 1989, Duarte 1989, Farrell 1990, Kato 1993, Cyrino 1993, 1994/1997), o sistema de anáfora desta língua permite duas opções correspondentes a um pronome quando se trata da retomada, na posição de objeto verbal, de um referente de 3a. pessoa: pode-se
> utilizar um “pronome pleno” [PrPl], isto é, uma das formas retas (ele, ela, etc.), como em (1a) abaixo; ou pode-se utilizar um “objeto nulo” [ON], isto é, conservar a posição de objeto vazia, como em (1b)
> 
> :
> (1) a. Sabe a Maria? Eu encontrei ela ontem no cinema.
> 
> b. Você já ouviu falar do último filme do Almodóvar? Eu fui ver __
> ontem e achei __ meio chato.


Tente ler o artigo deles e escrever uma carta aberta para eles perguntando como que eles fala(ria)m em uma situação espontânea. O email deles está no artigo.


----------



## forumbolsa

Definitivamente não é bom português. Essas músicas são de artistas e artistas escrevem o português artístico, não o português formal.


----------



## Odinh

Pedrovski said:


> Continuo a achar o fenómeno de descartar expressões como "vi-o" por "vi ele" mais frequente nas regiões mais desfavorecidas do Brasil e portanto menos propensas ao acesso a uma boa educação. Não tenho nenhum estudo a comprovar isto, mas parece-me que muitas regiões do Sul continuam a usar o "vi-o" naturalmente.
> Teremos que esperar por outros usuários nativos das regiões em questão para que nos dêem a opinião deles.


 
Não se fala 'vi-o' em lugar nenhum do Brasil, mesmo na escrita evita-se o seu uso. Na realidade, expressões como 'vi ele' não surgiram de fenômenos de 'descartamento' ou de deturpação de uma língua culta, que seria falada por todos no passado - são estruturas remanescentes de um português arcaico, pré-gramatical. Assim, as regiões do Sul, bem como as demais regiões brasileiras, continuam a usar o 'vi ele' naturalmente, tal como se fazia há muito e muito tempo atrás.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Sobre essa questão do "vi-o", é algo que poucas pessoas diriam. Evito dizer "ninguém diria" pois sempre tem um!
O mais comum seria escutar "eu vi ele" ou "eu o vi". Mais estranho que dizer "vi-o" é não usar o pronome nesse caso. O porquê, não me perguntes!


----------



## Odinh

ronanpoirier said:


> Sobre essa questão do "vi-o", é algo que poucas pessoas diriam. Evito dizer "ninguém diria" pois sempre tem um!
> O mais comum seria escutar "eu vi ele" ou "eu o vi". Mais estranho que dizer "vi-o" é não usar o pronome nesse caso. O porquê, não me perguntes!


 
Confesso que não me lembro de alguma vez ter ouvido alguém falar 'vi-o'. Se 'eu o vi' já é incomum na língua falada, 'vi-o' é no mínimo uma excentricidade.


----------



## kurumin

forumbolsa said:


> Definitivamente não é bom português. Essas músicas são de artistas e artistas escrevem o português artístico, não o português formal.



O que será um bom português?
A língua serve para a comunicação, e não é usada como enfeite.

VI VOCÊ = Vi-o
VI ELE = Vi-o

Na fala, _vi-o_ é evitado pois pode ter confusão.

A gente não adquire os clíticos o(s)/a(s) naturalmente. Nós aprendemos na escola.
E muitas vezes, automaticamente, escrevemos O/A onde normalmente usaríamos ELE/ELA na fala, por isso
as frases como

''_Se você segui-la.._.''
''_Se você procurá-lo_''
aparecem com mais freqüencia que ''_Se você a seguir, se você o procurar_''...

Se eu falasse ''_Se você a seguir_'', ninguém entenderia.
Por isso falo ''_Se você seguir ela_'' (em um bate-papo) ou
''_Se você segui-la_'' (em uma conversa mais formal). Até os professores falam assim.  É a riqueza da língua do Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Você tem razão em relação ao "I shall".
> 
> Mas no segundo caso parece-me que só nas regiões menos alfabetizadas, mais pobres do Brasil é que soará estranho. É uma questão acima de tudo de fraca educação escolar. Vá para Sul, e verá que que o vi-o é até bastante comum.



Desculpa, Pedrovski, mas terei que discordar, senão eu estaria me desvirtuando da realidade. "Vi ele" é de uso geral no português brasileiro coloquial, tem gente que diga "eu o vi", mas faz parte de uma exceção à regra.

Entretanto, isso não é considerado "errado" na fala, foi apenas uma tendência que o português brasileiro conservou do português arcaico pré-gramatical. As pessoas não falam assim para parecer "errado", simplesmente falam, porque foi assim que foram ensinadas. Além disso, essa construção já está enraizada na nossa fala. Não é algo que as pesoas mudariam de um dia para o outro, entenda...

Além disso, "vi-o" não é nada eufônico no português brasileiro, chega a ser cacofônico, sério.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Bem, se houvesse um mínimo de boa vontade entre os dois países e os seus respectivos povos, essas diferenças seriam facilmente apagadas.


Você não acha que isso seria empobrecedor? No mais, não se controla o que 180 milhões de pessoas (só para ficar na população brasileira) falam. Não se controla nem a declaração do Imposto de Renda delas, imagine o que elas falam...



Pedrovski said:


> Também tenho bastantes amigos "sulistas" (alguns dos quais nunca visitaram sequer Portugal) e pareceram estar todos confortáveis com o "vi-o" etc.


Duvido que alguém no país inteiro se sinta confortável com isso. Você, Pedrovski, tem que admitir que não está assim tão por dentro da realidade lingüística (e até social) brasileira...Algo como "vi-o" é um trambolho descomunal no meio de uma frase falada. Mesmo na escrita seria evitado.




Pedrovski said:


> Continuo a achar o fenómeno de descartar expressões como "vi-o" por "vi ele" mais frequente nas regiões mais desfavorecidas do Brasil e portanto menos propensas ao acesso a uma boa educação.


Redondamente enganado. Não só é comum no país inteiro como mesmo pessoas da classe alta falam assim (e não por desconhecerem a regra, mas por estarem se lixando para ela). Quer dizer, sempre há quem fale diferente, mas se alguém falar "vi ele" isso passaria totalmente despercebido.


.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ok, pelos vistos enganei-me... 
Vou tentar informar-me melhor da próxima vez para não cometer mais erros.

(Só como um esclarecimento final, quando estava a me referir a "vi-o" também incluia a hipótese de "o vi". Mas então na forma escrita formal, no ínicio de frases (e ocultando o sujeito), como é que se escreveria? )


----------



## Vanda

> (Só como um esclarecimento final, quando estava a me referir a "vi-o" também incluia a hipótese de "o vi". Mas então na forma escrita formal, no ínicio de frases (e ocultando o sujeito), como é que se escreveria? )


 
Na escrita formal, como bem manda a gramática, com todos os pingos nos is. Na informal: vi ele. (Obviamente, é bom lembrar sempre, que não podemos dizer que todos brasileiros farão isso. Fica sempre o bom senso das pessoas em interpretarem que a maioria não quer dizer absolutamente 100%. Digo isto antes de aparecer a turma do contra. )


----------



## kurumin

Uma análise da música ''Beija eu'' apareceu no artigo *''DA PERDA DOS CLÍTICOS
NO FALAR COLOQUIAL DO RIO DE JANEIRO''*, escrito por _Anderson da Silva Ribeiro_ da UERJ:​



> Com o uso predominante de verbos no  imperativo (“seja”, “deixa”, “aceita” etc.), caracterizando a função conativa da  linguagem, o eu lírico do texto tenta, com grande força argumentativa, convencer  seu interlocutor de realizar seus desejos que podem ser vistos nos versos: “Seja  eu”, “Deixa que eu seja eu”, “Molha eu”, “Seca eu”, “Beija eu”, “Anoiteça e  amanheça” etc.
> No que tange ao aspecto  lingüístico-gramatical, ressaltamos a substituição do clítico _me_ pelo  pronome pessoal reto _eu_, o que, segundo a tese deste trabalho, constitui  uma perda. Tal perda está, no caso da música de Marisa Monte, dotada de toda uma  expressividade a qual não existiria com a presença do pronome. Quando o  enunciador diz “beija eu”, além da questão argumentativa, percebo que ele não  quer abdicar da sua posição dominadora, utilizando-se, por isso, do pronome  sujeito _eu_ no lugar do pronome objeto _me_.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Uma análise da música ''Beija eu'' apareceu no artigo *''DA PERDA DOS CLÍTICOS
> NO FALAR COLOQUIAL DO RIO DE JANEIRO''*, escrito por _Anderson da Silva Ribeiro_ da UERJ:​



Eu não sabia disso, gostaria de ler a opinião de outros cariocas aqui do fórum, isso é novo pra mim.


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Eu não sabia disso, gostaria de ler a opinião de outros cariocas aqui do fórum, isso é novo pra mim.


 
Beija eu? Eu jamais diria. Me beija, sim.
O


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada, Olivinha!


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Uma análise da música ''Beija eu'' apareceu no artigo *''DA PERDA DOS CLÍTICOS*
> *NO FALAR COLOQUIAL DO RIO DE JANEIRO''*, escrito por _Anderson da Silva Ribeiro_ da UERJ:


 
Na realidade a letra da música foi composta por Arnaldo Antunes e *interpretada* por Marisa Monte.

Já ouvi o próprio Arnaldo Antunes dizendo que procurou dar ao eu lírico da letra um tom de súplica infantil. Como dito anteriormente neste thread, é comum ouvir os pequenos dizendo "pega eu no colo", por exemplo.

Abraços

Só para registrar, aqui em São Paulo é notoriamente minoritário o uso de "o vi" ou de "vi-o".

A maioria aboluta dos falantes se sentem mais à vontade usando "vi ele" e inclusive o execrado "vi ela".

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Só para registrar, aqui em São Paulo é notoriamente minoritário o uso de "o vi" ou de "vi-o".
> 
> A maioria aboluta dos falantes se sentem mais à vontade usando "vi ele" e inclusive o execrado "vi ela".
> 
> Abraços



Falando só por mim. Eu gosto do "vi ele", mas do "vi ela", não. Mas mesmo assim uso...

Você já deve saber por quê.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Falando só por mim. Eu gosto do "vi ele", mas do "vi ela", não. Mas mesmo assim uso...
> 
> Você já deve saber por quê.


 
Alandria

Já faz tempo, tenho pensado sobre isso. Muitas vezes quando uso contruções como, "Quando eu a vi", "Quando eu o vi", percebo a cara de "azulejo" que as pessoas ficam para mim aqui em São Paulo. Noto que alguns meio que se perdem com a frase. 

Procuro agora me adequar para falar o que é "correto" para a maioria por aqui, que é "Quando eu vi ele" e, sim, "Quando eu vi ela".

Isso curiosamente só com o verbo "ver". Em relação a outros verbos, nunca tive dúvida: "Eu fiz ela", "Eu peguei ele", etc. 

Seria *extremamente* artificial usarmos frase do tipo *Quando eu o peguei* aqui em São Paulo. Seria um ruído lingüístico imenso. Você simlpesmente teria dificuldade em se fazer entender. Simples assim.

Acho que é legal este tipo de depoimento para dar noção a outras pessoas que não têm contato de perto com o português falado no Brasil.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Só adicionando um comentário, para que os estrangeiros não pensem que não "há vida gramatical" no país ou língua padrão, existe o famoso contexto em que nos inserimos. Onde e com quem estamos falando tem a primazia em ditar o tipo de linguagem que escolhemos usar. Sabemos como usar e estamos aprendendo que podemos usar outros registros, se assim a situação o exigir.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Alandria
> 
> Já faz tempo, tenho pensado sobre isso. Muitas vezes quando uso contruções como, "Quando eu a vi", "Quando eu o vi", percebo a cara de "azulejo" que as pessoas ficam para mim aqui em São Paulo. Noto que alguns meio que se perdem com a frase.
> 
> Procuro agora me adequar para falar o que é "correto" para a maioria por aqui, que é "Quando eu vi ele" e, sim, "Quando eu vi ela".
> 
> Isso curiosamente só com o verbo "ver". Em relação a outros verbos, nunca tive dúvida: "Eu fiz ela", "Eu peguei ele", etc.
> 
> Seria *extremamente* artificial usarmos frase do tipo *Quando eu o peguei* aqui em São Paulo. Seria um ruído lingüístico imenso. Você simlpesmente teria dificuldade em se fazer entender. Simples assim.
> 
> Acho que é legal este tipo de depoimento para dar noção a outras pessoas que não têm contato de perto com o português falado no Brasil.
> 
> Abraços



"Vi ele" não gera cacofonia, mas "vi ela", sim...

Com o verbo "amar" também gera uma cacofonia horrível! Com o resto dos verbos não há problema de minha parte em usar os pronomes pessoais como clíticos.


----------



## Odinh

edupa said:


> Seria *extremamente* artificial usarmos frase do tipo *Quando eu o peguei* aqui em São Paulo. Seria um ruído lingüístico imenso. Você simlpesmente teria dificuldade em se fazer entender. Simples assim.


 
Seria artificial em qualquer parte do Brasil, até onde sei. Agora, a não ser talvez por pessoas mais simples, acho que é perfeitamente compreensível.


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> Edupa, você não sacou...
> Era sobre a cacofonia que eu estava falando.
> "Vi ele" não gera, mas "vi ela", sim...


 
Eu nunca havia reparado nisso, para ser sincero. Bem, nada que o contexto não 'conserte'. Pior mesmo é o 'vi-a'.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Edupa, você não sacou...
> Era sobre a cacofonia que eu estava falando. "Vi ele" não gera, mas "vi ela"...


 
Sim, sim... Eu saquei. E foi a isso que eu me referi quando qualifiquei o "vi ela" como "execrado".  

Algumas pessoas imediatamente corrigem alguém que diz "vi ela". Eu acho essa coisa de se corrigir em público algo muito inconveniente. Tem que se ter muito discernimento para corrigir alguém.

Como disse a Vanda, pessoas socialmente "privilegiadas", como nós, temos a capacidade de naturalmente gravitar entre um registro e outro. Assim eu penso. Se nos for exigido e for necessário, podemos dizer "o vi", "a vi" com naturalidade.

Fica aqui minha tese: será que isso ocorre com outros verbos? As pessoas aqui imediatamente lembram de frases com o verbo "ver". E com outros verbos?

Acho quo uso do clítico "o" "a", assim como o "lhe", estão visivelmente fora de uso na maioria dos casos, não?

Imagine um frase do tipo:

"Não o pus na mesa."

Acho que nesse caso, independentemente do contexto, desde uma circunstância mais cerimoniosa ou formal, até um bate-papo no bar, *dificilmente* alguém optaria pela frase acima. 

A gente prefereria, em qualquer registro, a alternativa:

"Não pus ele na mesa".

Não é assim?

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> "Não o pus na mesa."
> 
> Acho que nesse caso, independentemente do contexto, desde uma circunstância mais cerimoniosa ou formal, até um bate-papo no bar, *dificilmente* alguém optaria pela frase acima.
> 
> A gente prefereria, em qualquer registro, a alternativa:
> 
> "Não pus ele na mesa".
> 
> Não é assim?
> 
> Abraços




Bem, falando só por _mim_. Eu muitas vezes usaria o nome do objeto (caneta, lápis, borracha, livro, o que for) e raramente usaria o verbo "pôr", mas "botar".  Aliás, vou além,  às vezes também oculto o pronome ou o "objeto" por já estar subentendido.


----------



## jazyk

> ''_Se você segui-la_'' (em uma conversa mais formal). Até os professores falam assim.  É a riqueza da língua do Brasil.


Como até os professores falam assim? Eu sou professor e não falo assim. Você já foi advertida várias vezes quanto às suas generalizações sempre fora de hora e você parece não entender. Por que não fala por si própria? Acho que é muita responsabilidade falar por quase duzentos milhões de pessoas.


----------



## ronanpoirier

edupa said:
			
		

> Já faz tempo, tenho pensado sobre isso. Muitas vezes quando uso contruções como, "Quando eu a vi", "Quando eu o vi", percebo a cara de "azulejo" que as pessoas ficam para mim aqui em São Paulo. Noto que alguns meio que se perdem com a frase.


Eu nunca ganhei cara de "azulejo" por aqui usando esse tipo de construção... mas lembro que em Santa Catarina o meu amigo olhou para mim e disse: como tu falas bonito! Hehehehe Daí eu perguntei a razão e ele disse que era por causa do uso dos pronomes oblíquos. Daí eu disse para ele: então é só tu começares a falar assim também. E ele respondeu: seria estranho. ¬¬' Primeiro é bonito e depois é estranho... vai entender! 
Lembro que foi nesse dia também que discutimos o uso do tu/você e vós/vocês e descobri que eles também não gostam do tratamento por "você(s)". Huahuahuahuau Cada um que eu encontro por aí...


----------



## meencantesp

Seria possível que “beijei ele” passasse a ser aceito gramaticalmente algum dia no Brasil? Se isso acontecesse, apesar de tornar a escrita mais próxima da fala comum, levaria também a que houvesse uma espécie de irregularidade nos pronomes oblíquos para objeto direto. Vejam:

*me *beijou;
*te *beijou;
beijou *ele;
nos *beijou;
*vos *beijou;
beijou *eles.*

Não sei se isso seria um impeditivo. Irregularidades há várias nas gramáticas. Seria?


----------



## machadinho

É gramatical, pois se entende e, diga-se de passagem, sem esforço. Compare: 'ela seria beijei ele'. Esta não é gramatical: não se entende, nem mesmo com muito esforço. Aquela é português; esta não. Aquela é gramatical; esta não.


----------



## Ari RT

machadinho said:


> É gramatical, pois se entende e, diga-se de passagem, sem esforço. Compare: 'ela seria beijei ele'. Esta não é gramatical: não se entende, nem mesmo com muito esforço. Aquela é português; esta não. Aquela é gramatical; esta não.


Gosto dessa abordagem e eu mesmo já citei aqui mais de uma vez que “se algo foi dito/escrito/sinalizado com uma intenção e essa intenção foi corretamente decodificada por quem recebeu a mensagem, então podemos dizer que a comunicação foi efetiva”. Essas são as regras reais, os mecanismos de que o cérebro do receptor dispõe para juntar sons e imagens e compor um todo coerente, e que têm que ser de comum acordo com o esquema seguido pelo emissor.
Quanto às regras formais, aquelas do livro de gramática, vale a pena ter em conta que têm caráter descritivo, e não normativo. Se o povo começar a falar “beija ele”, um dia a regra é que vai mudar, não o povo.

Até aqui o raciocínio abona tranquilamente o “beija eu”. Em seguida, precisamos levar em consideração que a comunicação não se resume às camadas gramaticais e semânticas. Como numa cebola, a cada camada que “decodificamos” aparece outra mais interna, mais sutil. O uso de uma palavra diferente quando há um sinônimo mais vernacular, uma inversão, uma repetição, um uso “pouco canônico” claramente proposital, sentenças artificialmente longas ou demasiado curtas, tudo são “dicas” que apontam para camadas mais profundas de significado. Nessa música do beija eu, por exemplo, alguém já respondeu há tempos que ficou parecendo algo “cute”, inocente. Nem o “bonitinho” nem a inocência vão explícitos, estão significados em uma camada abaixo da semântica.

So far so good, ainda com mais razão podemos usar o “beija nóis” (a gente dá a mão e ele já vai buscar o braço).
O problema da canonicidade aparece quando precisamos que a comunicação seja compreendida por uma grande parcela dos falantes ou em uma variedade de situações. Mandar um “deixa eu falar” durante o almoço em família é OK, mas em uma reunião de diretoria de multinacional carregaria um significado, provavelmente não intencional, de “eu sou um simplório” ou, ainda pior, “eu os considero uns simplórios”. Vira ruído na comunicação.

E se a "regra" passar a abonar o "beija ela"? Não muda em nada o raciocínio acima. O que importa é a mensagem que se quer passar, a quem e em que contexto. Na balada, pode mandar seu amigo "beijar ela", com ou sem a gramática debaixo do braço. Na defesa de tese de doutorado beije-a ou não a beije.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> É gramatical, pois se entende e, diga-se de passagem, sem esforço. Compare: 'ela seria beijei ele'. Esta não é gramatical: não se entende, nem mesmo com muito esforço. Aquela é português; esta não. Aquela é gramatical; esta não.



Entendo essa lógica, é inclusive a que nos é ensinada na escola. O meu foco estava era nas gramáticas prescritivas. A resposta do *Ari RT *já me deu um certo norte.


----------



## Ari RT

É só uma opinião pessoal. Não sou autoridade no assunto.


----------

